# Vitamin A - how much is safe during early pregnancy?



## squeeker (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello,

I hope you can give me some information on Vitamin A.
I am 5 weeks pregnant and by GP recommended some prenatal vitamins & minerals (Elevit Pronatal).
Today, while I was at the fertility clinic, the Dr warned me against taking too much vitamin A.
The supplements give a daily dosage of 3600 UI.
Is this safe or should I switch to another brand?

Thanks a lot for putting my mind at rest.
Fiona


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Fiona,

Do you know what form of vitamin A is in the tablets? (I can't find anthing saying whether its retinol or beta carotene or a mixture   )

Usually prenatal vitamins are specially formulated to give the right amount of vitamins for Mum & baby. Large amounts of vitamin A (in the form of retinol) can be dangerous in pregnancy but you have to be taking quite a bit to get to this level. Generally pregnant women are recommended not to exceed 1.5mg (5000 IU) from diet and supplements daily. The levels that are considered to be toxic are higher than that at 3mg (10000 IU) daily. What you are taking is fine, just make sure to avoid eating high Vitamin A content foods that are animal derived, such as liver and pate. If you are still concerned then I'd suggest going back to GP and discussing it.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## squeeker (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello Maz,

Thanks for your answer, it did help.
I checked the leaflet and the vitamin A does appear to be in the form of retinol.
No danger of me eating liver, I had it once for school dinner and it put me off for life  
Fiona x


----------

